# Application de gestion avec cocoa



## tiki44 (8 Juin 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde !

je viens de débuter avec Objective-C avec le framework Cocoa
et j'aimerais savoir s'il m'est possible de  faire de vraies applications d'entreprise avec et pas seulement des applications pour Iphone/Ipod Touch.

je suis développeur java/j2ee et souhaiterais développer des applications graphiques avec l'aide de
Interface Builder comme ce que je fais avec Swing de Java.

mon premier problème c'est avec quelle API attaquer un base de données MySQL depuis une application Cocoa

merci à tous et j'attends tous les conseils !!!


----------



## Lio70 (8 Juin 2010)

Vous pouvez faire tout ce que vous voulez avec Cocoa, en ce qui concerne vos applications d'entreprise.

Pour MySQL, utilisez l'API Obj-C tierce : http://sourceforge.net/projects/mysql-cocoa/


----------



## tiki44 (8 Juin 2010)

Mer pour le lien, je vais le visiter
en plus j'aimerais pouvoir disposer d'un tuto d'application bases de données MySQL - Cocoa
pour commencer


----------



## tatouille (9 Juin 2010)

tiki44 a dit:


> Mer pour le lien, je vais le visiter
> en plus j'aimerais pouvoir disposer d'un tuto d'application bases de données MySQL - Cocoa
> pour commencer



t'es developeur ou un pignos?


----------



## tiki44 (9 Juin 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> t'es developeur ou un pignos?



ben oui !  je suis développeur qu'est-ce qui te dérange ?


----------



## tatouille (10 Juin 2010)

perso je vote pour pignos :rateau:


----------

